# MAC 110 Need Lo Needle on Carb



## oldboat586 (Mar 30, 2009)

Any suggestions on how I might get this part>
Thanks


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Determine the carb. make and model. Go to the vendor's website to look up the part number for the needle.
Walbro = http://wem.walbro.com/walbro/family.asp
Tillotson = http://www.tillotson.ie/till3.html
Zama = http://www.zamacarb.com/prod_lookup.cfm
If the needle is a)available separately, and b)still an active part number, any local power equip. shop can source it for you from a Central Distributor.


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

1). Prayer
2). Ebay
3). Parts house with excess stock.

If it's a ZAMA - they stopped selling kits for it. At least I couldn't order one for mine. Had to go to ebay.

Good Luck.

>Maytag


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Post the mfg and model number from the carb and maybe someone has one, it is pretty tough when all we know is MAC 110. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

if that is a zama carb its going to be a zama M1M7 which is carb kit # RB19 which is NLA from zama if it is a walbro carb it will either be a MDC15 or MDC16 on that 110 there should be some 600 # need that number to confirm which carb and also if it says walbro or zama on it if it does say zama i have complete carbs here with the 600# and carb make i can send a used carb to you with out no problem that should have your low speed needle in it then again i may even have the needle by itself thats why i need that # off the saw 


just a few and some used ones as well 

if it is a walbro same thing just a few carbs 

i also have the kits diaphragm for the walbro ones 

calvin

if you need a parts diagram let me know i have tons of mac diagrams


----------

